# Suis-je le seul à avoir ce bug dans Navigon ?



## Biroman (1 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Petite question concernant le logiciel Navigon.
Je possède la version France, que je me régale d'utiliser sur mon iphone 3G.

Toutefois, je rencontre un problème depuis la première version, que les mises-à-jour n'ont pas réglé.

Lorsque je souhaite entrer une adresse depuis mes contacts, je n'ai accès qu'à un seul groupe de contacts, le dernier groupe dans lequel j'ai été via le carnet d'adresse du iphone. Et je n'ai aucun moyen (ni flèche ni sous-menu) de sélectionner un autre groupe.
Donc par exemple, si avant d'utiliser Navigon je vais dans le groupe "amis" sur mon carnet d'adresse je ne pourrai que voir les contacts de mes amis une fois dans Navigon...

C'est assez énervant, et j'ai l'impression que je suis le seul à rencontrer ce problème, car aucune discussion sur internet autour de ce sujet.

Quelqu'un est dans mon cas ou possède une solution ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## gibey (6 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour Biroman,

As-tu toujours ce bug avec la mise à jour en 1.4 ?


----------



## Biroman (7 Décembre 2009)

gibey a dit:


> Bonjour Biroman,
> 
> As-tu toujours ce bug avec la mise à jour en 1.4 ?




Problème réglé depuis la mise-à-jour !! Yes 
Il y a désormais une flèche en haut à gauche de l'écran pour changer de groupe.
Ce n'était donc pas un bug isolé, mais un manque du logiciel.
Par contre ça m'étonne que ça n'ait gêné personne...


----------



## gibey (10 Décembre 2009)

De toute façon cette application a encore une marge de progression (l'utilisation des contacts pour la destination ne marche pas toujours chez moi et cela malgré une adresse nickel).
Suis impatient de voir la version 1.5 lol et d'avoir un iphone plus véloce car je vois parfois des annonces tardives de direction, mais sur un 3G il ne faut pas trop en demander... Je n'ai plus que 6 mois a attendre pour avoir un nouvel iphone


----------

